
A positioning engine to make overlays, tooltips and dropdowns faster - tilt
https://github.com/HubSpot/tether
======
gojomo
Nifty! But most of the effects from 'Constraints' onward aren't working as
expected in FF/26.0 (OSX). (They are doing interestingly useful-as-described
things in Chrome.)

~~~
zackbloom
We're working on it now, thanks for letting us know.

Edit: Fixed, thanks again

------
jalada
And they used it to make Shepherd
[http://github.hubspot.com/shepherd/docs/welcome/](http://github.hubspot.com/shepherd/docs/welcome/)
which also looks really handy (JS-based app tour library)

~~~
pknight
I hate app tours with a passion, I wish devs would only use this if a user
explicitly wants a hand-held introduction, otherwise it feels like it just
gets in the way.

------
Imagenuity
I've been looking for a library like this to build a guided tour in app. The
demo page explains it all well.
[http://github.hubspot.com/tether/docs/welcome/](http://github.hubspot.com/tether/docs/welcome/)

~~~
sbarre
Hubspot already has Sheperd, which might be what you need, built on top of
tether:

[http://github.hubspot.com/shepherd/docs/welcome/](http://github.hubspot.com/shepherd/docs/welcome/)

But I get the enjoyment of building it yourself too :)

~~~
Imagenuity
Excellent! Thanks.

------
lignuist
Reminds me of the position helper in JQueryUI. I was able to extract the
helper into a small file for using it, without having to load the rest of the
framework.

[http://jqueryui.com/position/](http://jqueryui.com/position/)

------
arvidkahl
Thank you so much for the nifty tools. Been using messenger successfully for a
while, this one just comes at a time when it's most needed. Hubspot best spot.
And Shepherd looks brilliant too.

------
usingpond
This is a really neat idea, more power to you for making this.

It's a little slow/choppy in Safari though. Maybe you can use transforms
instead for supported browsers?

~~~
zackbloom
It actually does. Mind sharing Safari and OS version?

------
jffry
This looks extremely useful - thanks for sharing!

